
Raft - The Understandable Distributed Protocol - pron
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/raft
======
jzelinskie
Being an undergrad with no prior distributed systems education, I was able to
comfortably read the white paper on Raft. The same cannot be said of any of
the highly recommended white papers on Paxos. It's pretty awesome how many
implementations have popped up since the white paper, too. I think the cool
thing about Raft is that it is making consensus widely available and easy for
people to plug into their applications, rather than requiring an expert to
integrate Paxos into their application.

------
rurounijones
There was a presentation about Raft at this years Rubyconf (No ruby involved
in the presentation) which may be of use
[http://confreaks.com/videos/2881-rubyconf2013-raft-
consensus...](http://confreaks.com/videos/2881-rubyconf2013-raft-consensus-
for-rubyists)

------
frakkingcylons
Note that etcd (part of CoreOS) uses Raft for its distributed log. [1]

[1]: [https://github.com/coreos/etcd](https://github.com/coreos/etcd)

~~~
philips
The underlying Raft library for etcd can be found over here:
[https://github.com/goraft/raft](https://github.com/goraft/raft)

Some additional resources on Raft, including a link to the raft-dev mailing
list, can be found over here:
[http://raftconsensus.github.io/](http://raftconsensus.github.io/)

Raft has worked really well on etcd so far and it is nice to have a simple
easy to reason about algorithm to work on top of. Etcd is moving quickly
adding a simple to use fair mutex API, improved scriptability via etcdctl and
several improvements to the core API in recent weeks. Come join in.

------
spikels
Phew! I always thought I was the only one who thought Paxos was
incomprehensible. I also recently learned that Google's version on Paxos is
much simplified and similar to Raft (mentioned as an aside in talk about
Spanner as same conference[1].

[1] [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/spanner-distributed-
googl...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/spanner-distributed-google)

------
adamcanady
I read their paper about 5 months ago - seems like a good idea . Specifically,
the redundancy portion of the consensus algorithm seemed like a good idea at
the time.

Does anyone know if it's implemented anywhere? Or real-life performance
statistics and it's overhead cost?

~~~
adamcanady
Just saw CoreOS uses it.

------
contingencies
No registration required link to the slides:
[https://speakerd.s3.amazonaws.com/presentations/7556a1b003d8...](https://speakerd.s3.amazonaws.com/presentations/7556a1b003d80131e2b062034c419aee/Raft.pdf)

~~~
philips
The slides were originally here AFAIK:
[https://speakerdeck.com/benbjohnson/raft-the-
understandable-...](https://speakerdeck.com/benbjohnson/raft-the-
understandable-distributed-consensus-protocol)

------
dmourati
Couldn't help but notice the mixture of genders in the log messages after the
whole libuv hubbub over the weekend. Pretty straightforward slides.

